# No more "Add to MY SHOWS" on Tivo Stream 4k



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

TiVo took away one of its biggest selling features for the stream 4K. Used to be that you could search for a movie by either typing or speaking, and the TiVo Stream 4K button with display. 
You would press that button and the screen would show you the service(s) that the movie was on and the ability to add or remove it from the MY SHOWS list.
That feature is gone. It now just shows you the service(s) it's on (although many Prime movies don't show) and it takes you right to that service. There is no ability to add it to the TiVo My Shows list.
Wasn't that the big selling point?


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Furmaniac said:


> TiVo took away one of its biggest selling features for the stream 4K. Used to be that you could search for a movie by either typing or speaking, and the TiVo Stream 4K button with display.
> You would press that button and the screen would show you the service(s) that the movie was on and the ability to add or remove it from the MY SHOWS list.
> That feature is gone. It now just shows you the service(s) it's on (although many Prime movies don't show) and it takes you right to that service. There is no ability to add it to the TiVo My Shows list.
> Wasn't that the big selling point?


This device is not one of their DVRs and doesn't work like one. It's completely different and targeted for a different user. It's nothing like their other stuff.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I replied in the Facebook group as well but it does still work. Brand new shows take a few days to be added to the steam part. They’ll show up eventually. All the ones I have tested work still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

mschnebly said:


> This device is not one of their DVRs and doesn't work like one. It's completely different and targeted for a different user. It's nothing like their other stuff.


You're not correct.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Furmaniac said:


> You're not correct.


That's your opinion. I think I am correct.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Some help would be appreciated on this issue: So this morning I read in the newspaper that #alive, a Korean movie is available on Netflix(I have Netflix added as one of my streaming services in Tivo Stream App). So I searched for #alive, the search feature found it on Netflix but there is no "+" to add it to "My Shows". I must be doing something wrong. Can someone explain if there is another step please or is this just the Tivo Stream not functioning correctly? Thanks in advance, John


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

jaselzer said:


> Some help would be appreciated on this issue: So this morning I read in the newspaper that #alive, a Korean movie is available on Netflix(I have Netflix added as one of my streaming services in Tivo Stream App). So I searched for #alive, the search feature found it on Netflix but there is no "+" to add it to "My Shows". I must be doing something wrong. Can someone explain if there is another step please or is this just the Tivo Stream not functioning correctly? Thanks in advance, John


Something is not right with this title. After you search and find the result, there should be a button for opening the movie in Tivo. But the only option i get is to open in netflix.

For a working example, search for "ozark". There is a tivo OPEN button, and an Available on Netflix button. Open with Tivo, then you can +My Shows.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

SugarBowl said:


> Something is not right with this title. After you search and find the result, there should be a button for opening the movie in Tivo. But the only option i get is to open in netflix.
> 
> For a working example, search for "ozark". There is a tivo OPEN button, and an Available on Netflix button. Open with Tivo, then you can +My Shows.


Thanks for replying. Yes, your experience is exactly my experience. I thought I was doing something wrong. However, I just tested this with another movie on Netflix called "Extraction" and had the exact some problem. I am going to say perhaps that though Netflix is one of the Stream app services available for integration, that the ability to add Netflix movies to "My Shows" is not functioning. Anyone else experiencing this?

P.S. Tested on 5 Netflix movies and not one of them had the ability to add it to "My Shows"


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are most likely a case where TiVo database doesn't have the titles. The TiVo integration is essentially useless since their TiVo database on streaming titles (and in many cases for linear TV as well) is full of holes that take weeks or if ever to be filled. Makes the whole TiVo integration useless. It has always been that way on their DVR hardware and did not improve at all with introduction of TS4K.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

moyekj said:


> Those are most likely a case where TiVo database doesn't have the titles. The TiVo integration is essentially useless since their TiVo database on streaming titles (and in many cases for linear TV as well) is full of holes that take weeks or if ever to be filled. Makes the whole TiVo integration useless. It has always been that way on their DVR hardware and did not improve at all with introduction of TS4K.


Thank you for your response. I guess I am going to say that it is unfortunate. It seems strange to me that the movie has to be in Tivo's database. Why would it not be able to add to its database simultaneously by picking a movie to + to My Shows? I thought once it did a search, it would then be automatically in their database. Oh well, I do not really understand these things.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I have several Netflix movies added to my shows. When they are just added to Netflix it takes a few days to show up so it can be added. The Extraction movie is several years old? So I can’t explain that one must just have been missed. For example try BirdBox or American Assassin those work as intended for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Noelmel said:


> I have several Netflix movies added to my shows. When they are just added to Netflix it takes a few days to show up so it can be added. The Extraction movie is several years old? So I can't explain that one must just have been missed. For example try BirdBox or American Assassin those work as intended for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I tried those shows and it is working as intended. Not sure why some do not show up with a +


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Use Reelgood


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

“Other companies can also make use of Reelgood’s data to build their own unified guides. TiVo’s Stream 4K, a $50 streaming dongle that launched in May, runs on Google’s Android TV software, but its main menu aggregates content from multiple streaming sources, including Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Hulu. Sanderson says that while TiVo designed the interface itself, Reelgood is supplying the data.”

Found this in an article by Fastcompany.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Interesting


----------

